# Saris or Thule? Which trunk rack is the best?



## webfit40 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm looking to get a new bike rack to replace my 25 year old model My car is a 2007 Honda Fit and I am looking at either the Saris Bones 2 or the Thule Speedway 2. Anybody use either one of these racks? If so how do they fit on your vehicle? Not technically, but more like how do you like the fit on your vehicle, ease of installation, security, stability, etc. My Honda is a small hatchback type car with a spoiler on top, so if anyone has a similar ride, I'd love to hear what you think, pros and cons. Thanks

Steve


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

above there is a car and bike forum that would probably be a better place to ask that question, as how much fuel mileage you'll be giving up too, if a roof rack is what you're looking at. I would think a hitch rack would get better mileage,, good luck..


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Trunk/hitch racks don't cause much drag/decreased mpg, not anywhere near roof racks. Trunk racks are temporary solutions to permanent problems. Over time they will scratch and marr your paint, the weight will even possibly cause plastic panels to sag or metal oned to bend. This doesn't happen right away, but it is the effect of using a trunk rack all the time. I had a saris bones and i was happy with it for a trunk rack. Stable and secure. I had it for many years and did eventually break a strap, but replacement was good, as was saris CS. I would not expect those straps to last forever. I would say the saris is great, but i would recommend investing in a more long term solution. Modern hitch racks aregreat withh none of the negatives of ones from ~10yrs ago, and hitches can be fitted to most vehicles.


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

I have the Saris Bones 2. It's an aesthetically appealing trunk rank with a lifetime warranty. It has worked absolutely perfectly for me without a problem for two years. It fit fine on my 4-door Focus and then I bought a hatchback Mazda 3 with a spoiler. My spoiler does not have a gap between the spoiler and the car, so I was in the unfortunate position of running the straps over the top of the spoiler. This made me rather uncomfortable, but I had a friend who is a mechanic take a look at it and he said to me that most of the weight presses down into the trunk, not pulling from the straps. It's been 18 months on this car and my spoiler hasn't detached yet.

With the Bones on, the rear door is heavy. I have to carefully hold it while closing it or it comes down with a bit of a bang. 

I cannot use my rear wiper with the rack on. In fact it's stuck open right now because a designated driver accidentally bumped the rear wiper button.

For most FS bikes, you'll have to buy a $40 adapter to use with the rack, but I imagine that's true of all racks of this type.

I'm am completely and 100% satisfied with the Saris Bones 2 rack. However, if I could go back and do it again I would get a roof rack and/or a hitch rack. Both of those options are more expensive though, as my car doesn't have roof rails or a hitch, so I'd have to have them installed. I want a roof rack in addition to, not to the exclusion of, the Saris Bones. That way I can haul 4 bikes instead of 2.

Why would I rather have a hitch rack given the option? It's not a trunk, it's a door and it doesn't work as gracefully with the rack installed. I can't remove the rack easily. I can't use my rear wiper.

I'll upload a picture of how I have it installed so you can get an idea of how it be on your car.


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## AaronK (Dec 21, 2006)

I have had a saris hitch mount since 2006. Still going strong.


----------



## bigbeck (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a 2008 Dodge Caliber. Very similar to the Fit. Maybe a little bigger. I bought a hitch for only 100.00 plus 150.00 for a Thule rack. I can't stand dickin around with those straps. Having the hitch means you can also tow a small 4'X6' landscape trailer too. I use the trailer when I go on my twice yearly MTB/camping trips. We put the 3 bikes and firewood in the trailer. I made a custom bike rack that fits in the trailer. All the camping gear and food goes in the car.

I also use the trailer for domestic purposes, it's like having a small pick-up truck. I get about 1 - 2 MPG less when towing the loaded trailer.

http://www.drawtite-hitches.com/hitchsearch


----------



## TF63101 (Mar 12, 2010)

Not bad choices either one. I prefer Yakima's new QuickBack for trunk racks. Out of the box on my car the first time in less than 5 minutes, each strap marked "top" "bottom" etc., and a single adjustment knob to set the rack to my car. Nice, premium rack. I think it comes in both 2-bike or 3-bike setup. See photo at link

http://www.amazon.com/Yakima-QuickBack-3-Bike-Trunk-Mount/dp/B001PUX4NO.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

We have a bone rack for my wife's honda civic, It's a good rack and surprisingly the FS bikes fit OK on it (at least a fuel EX and giant trance did).

As mentioned, it can scuff the paint a bit, and be sure to check the straps, I've noticed after first putting it on, things can get a bit loose, but once tightened again, then all is well. Took 2 bikes down from Indy to Atlanta, they were nice & sturdy the whole time.

Also lent it to a neighbor & it adjusted to the back of a suburban. Smart designed rack if you can't do a hitch or roof style.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Saris Bones 3 works great on my MINI Cooper S w/ all of my bikes (58cm Roubaix, 21" Rockhopper and a Large Camber). I needed one of those saddle and stem clamping extension bars to mount an Epic 29er I tested for a couple of days, but have been able to fit the 3 other FS bikes I've thrown on there w/o issue.

The only thing you might have a problem w/ on your fit is if the roof straps rest on your spoiler. They'd probably scuff the hell out of it over time and may wind up breaking it if you've got heavy bikes.

The only complaints I have are that the feet that sit on the bumper do cause a bit of scuffing (wish I would have gotten the clear bra stuff for this part of the car now) and that I can't lock the bike to the rack and the rack the car.

That being said, I'm considering either getting a locking roof rack or a vehicle that I can put a couple of bikes in the back of still fully assembled. Would be really nice to be able stop for lunch/dinner or run into a store on my way back from a ride and not be so paranoid that my baby(s) will be gone when I get back. People at work look at me kinda weird when I roll my bike in to my desk w/ me when I'm going riding after work as well.

Here's the pic I have that best shows the rack on my MINI:









Edit: Oh yeah, mileage is about 0.5-0.75 mpg worse for me on longer (~300 mile round trip) highway trips w/ a couple of bikes on the rack. On shorter, mixed trips the weight of the bikes probably makes more difference than the drag.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

webfit, I have a Saris bones 3 that I'm trying to get rid of. It's only been use probably 6-7 times (seeing as how I got a smaller car that i prefer a roof rack on). PM me if you're interested.

Oh, and just my 2 cents, My saris rack works great, but I ended up putting some soft foam (with an adhesive backing), on the legs and on the feet, so just in case they do come into contact with the vehicle, it has a much less chance of damaging the paint.

Oh, and one easy/cheap way to get your front wheel/handlebars from spinning is to get some nylon bulk strapping, and a cam clamp, and hook them from your wheel, to your downtube.


----------



## webfit40 (Oct 11, 2010)

@ bclagge and Sid,
Thanks for the photos, they really help with visualizing how this rack would work with my car. 
I really appreciate all the feedback and suggestions from everyone!


----------

